# goblin skinner



## hellize (Mar 13, 2020)

Greetings!

I have this little freshly finished cutter. 
It is 22 cm / 8.6 inch long with a 10 cm / 4 inch long San mai blade, which I forged of motorcycle chain and 5160. The handle is made of deer antler and leather discs.




Handy little fellow and ideal companion for longer walks in the forest or on a mountain hikes. Helpful at peeling an apple, when you sit on a fallen tree trunk at lunch time, while goblins are lurking behind you in the bushes. Carving stuff into a stick to pass time in the hung up cage waiting for the water to boil up in the huge cauldron, after the goblins rushed you and dragged you away to their cave in the thick woods. Guess who's coming to dinner?! And finally eviscerating those pesky goblins with great delight, after you manage to free yourself from their primitive cage, thanks also to your trusty little knife and a well developed frontal lobe


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 13, 2020)

I bet those goblins didn’t even see it coming! Nice looking knife, how did you treat the leather so that it is firm enough to hold up? Is there something under it or is it solid to the tang?


----------



## hellize (Mar 13, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> I bet those goblins didn’t even see it coming! Nice looking knife, how did you treat the leather so that it is firm enough to hold up? Is there something under it or is it solid to the tang?


It is made of leather discs so it is not wrapped or anything. A solid steel tang runs through it all the way to the end, where it is hammered down. Every disc is glued one to the other with epoxi resin and it is treated with acrilic. It is hard and waterproof.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice looking work and description as always!


----------



## hellize (Mar 16, 2020)

milkbaby said:


> Nice looking work and description as always!


thank you very much


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 16, 2020)

Don't think I could ever own one of your goblin skinners - just because of the name!  I'm sure they're very good at everything you say... except perhaps the goblin skinning! I picked up your "_Stalin_" knife back in '18 which is very similar in design. Delightful little knife and I love that it's forged from motorcycle chain.

Seeing as your photos are no longer visible, I'll repost one of them here:


----------



## hellize (Mar 17, 2020)

Marek07 said:


> Don't think I could ever own one of your goblin skinners - just because of the name!  I'm sure they're very good at everything you say... except perhaps the goblin skinning! I picked up your "_Stalin_" knife back in '18 which is very similar in design. Delightful little knife and I love that it's forged from motorcycle chain.
> 
> Seeing as your photos are no longer visible, I'll repost one of them here:
> 
> View attachment 74224


Thanks! 
Yeah, pics go away after a time, I have no idea why.
Anyway I am happy that you are satisfied with comrade Stalin


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 17, 2020)

Satisfied? Nah. Absolutely love it!


----------



## hellize (Mar 18, 2020)

Marek07 said:


> Satisfied? Nah. Absolutely love it!


 may it serve you well, for years to come!


----------

